# Interesting



## dolittle (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't know how it works on everyone elts screen. But on my phone I can't read the dayly post unless I donate money I don't have. Well... THAT'S a bummer.
I know it cost somebody money to keep this site up & running. But ya just can't give what ya ain't got. Any way, was nice while it lasted.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Nov 22, 2011)

No.. You have to click the time posted under the lasts er to post on the thread.. It's should be in the middle of your screen.. I have this problem but figured it out.. You just can't see the headline.. But everything is still there


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Nov 22, 2011)

Last user to post..***


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 22, 2011)

dolittle said:


> I don't know how it works on everyone elts screen. But on my phone I can't read the dayly post unless I donate money I don't have. Well... THAT'S a bummer.
> I know it cost somebody money to keep this site up & running. But ya just can't give what ya ain't got. Any way, was nice while it lasted.


Yeah, no they just have the font really fuckin big now. It looks weird on my computer.


----------



## Earth (Nov 22, 2011)

on my netbook, I see nothing I can decipher except the area where one can do their little status updates, but on this notebook and my BB it works fine....
I do know that Matt is making some updates and is aware of there being a couple of issues with the way it's running, so I'm sure thing's will be all set sooner rather than later...
As for the money thing, I'll be sending Matt again a little something soon since I know every little bit helps....


----------



## bicycle (Nov 23, 2011)

Dont use any apps for this forum, if you open it in normal browser it should work?
it worked on a tablet I had for a short while and all works fine on my 12inch netbook.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm on an iPhone .. Everything works as normal...just the home screen is fucked.. But like I said I figured out how to navigag it.


----------

